# Fake Havoc?



## Keeprollin02@aol. (Jun 5, 2015)

Ordered on eBay. Reputable... I know.  Bottle was sealed.  No expiration date.  Website on bottle redirects to somewhere else:  www . recomp . com

White capsules.  No particular smell to capsules or white coarse powder inside.

New, so apologies if not in correct area.  Suggestions?


----------



## goodfella (Jun 5, 2015)

Pretty sure there fakes of that out there cus that was a popular name of a epi product.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 5, 2015)

Only tiny asian ladies and John Boehner use AOL....


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 5, 2015)

yea havoc has some fakes from what i heard - which i find odd but it happens - wouldnt trust expecially from ebay
not that i wouldnt try the ones you already bought nothing to loose

i would suggest jw supplements (uk site) just got epi not to long ago from there
olympus labs is gtg
and genetic rebuild is gtg
as well as dragon nutrition but they are much more expensive


----------



## Yaya (Jun 5, 2015)

Havoc was probably the only ph that I liked that didn't beat me up


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 5, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> yea havoc has some fakes from what i heard - which i find odd but it happens - wouldnt trust expecially from ebay
> not that i wouldnt try the ones you already bought nothing to loose
> 
> i would suggest jw supplements (uk site) just got epi not to long ago from there
> ...



i am only talking about epistane btw
never used any other phs

gona be picking up some sdrol from my sponsor soon excited for that lol
but irrelevant


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 5, 2015)

i bet its fake 100%


----------



## nightster (Jun 6, 2015)

I enjoyed epi when I had it.


----------



## Keeprollin02@aol. (Jun 7, 2015)

What are the chances I'm about to ingest arsenic ya think


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 8, 2015)

Keeprollin02@aol. said:


> What are the chances I'm about to ingest arsenic ya think



just throw it away.  done deal


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah really lol

Do what GR said if you're that worried about it


----------



## KushCausedComa (Nov 10, 2015)

A buddy of mine ebayed some havoc to and it was not even close to the same shit i have a few bottles left. So we compared his shit was definitely just rice flour havoc or epi in a bottle should have kind of a sour smell like mine his smelled like bottle. But if your looking for epi i would search the eu


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Havoc was probably the only ph that I liked that didn't beat me up



Yeah...but that Superdrol was tough to beat.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 10, 2015)

Wait wait wait .... 

eBay? 

Sweet now I can use my paypal


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 10, 2015)

Man I loved my m drol when I didn't know what I was doing. I got some good strength gains off of it.

Too bad it messed me up


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 12, 2015)

I still got some epistane kicking around


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> Wait wait wait ....
> 
> eBay?
> 
> Sweet now I can use my paypal



if it came from ebay, junk it.  

we ve covered this.


----------

